# Ccp



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Can I carry without a permit while hunting archery in Utah, during the last scouting trip we ran into a few bears. I have always heard no you have to have a Ccp so I took the class just waiting on it in the mail. But I was told that I do not need one now to Cary while I hunt, so what is the law, can I or can't I ?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe the DWR regs say you need it to carry on the archery hunt. Check the proc.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would pack some bear spray if you are worried about bears.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Depends on what you are carrying but if its a pistol you do not need a CWP to carry during the archery hunt, this change was made last year.

Per the guidebook (though it is not very clear):

You may not possess or be in control of a *rifle*, *shotgun* or *muzzleloader* while in the field during an archery hunt. Page 32.

I prefer to pack a pistol nowadays since we have so many aliens growing marijuana in the back country and I find it easier to pull from my hip rather than having some bear spray tucked deep in my pack and/or dealing with a can dangling from my hip via a ball chain.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Yahtahay said:


> Depends on what you are carrying but if its a pistol you do not need a CWP to carry during the archery hunt, this change was made last year.
> 
> Per the guidebook (though it is not very clear):
> 
> ...


Just curious,how does the bear spray work on aliens?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

RoosterKiller said:


> Just curious,how does the bear spray work on aliens?


I know someone who used it on illegal aliens...they were beating up a girl in a parking lot. It worked real good 

I'm pretty sure the law was changed so that you don't need a CCP to carry a handgun while bow hunting. I strongly recommend bear spray. You can't go wrong carrying both spray AND a gun though.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

The law on CCP HAS NOT BEEN CHANGED!!!!! Cut and pasted directly from the 2012 Field Guide Page 32:

_You may *not* possess or be in control of a rifle, 
shotgun or muzzleloader while in the field during 
an archery hunt._ For the purposes of this section, 
"field" means a location where you are likely to 
find the species listed on your permit. (You are 
not considered to be in the field if you are in an 
established camping area or traveling in a fully 
enclosed automobile or truck.)
This restriction does not apply to the following people:
•	Hunters who are licensed to hunt upland 
game or waterfowl (You must comply 
with the regulations in the Upland Game 
Guidebook or Waterfowl Guidebook, and 
you may possess only those firearms and 
archery equipment that are legal for taking 
upland game or waterfowl.)
•	Hunters who are licensed to hunt big game 
species during rifle or muzzleloader hunts 
that coincide with the archery hunt
•	Livestock owners who are protecting their 
livestock
•	*Individuals who are licensed to carry a 
concealed weapon in accordance with Utah 
Code § 53-5-7*

If you are worried about dangerous encounters with a lion or bear I would suggest bear spray as well if you DON'T have your Utah or Reciprocity State recognized CCP. Happy hunting!

*SIDE NOTE: You may OPEN CARRY an unloaded pistol in the state of Utah anywhere so long as it takes two or more actions to put a round in the chamber BUT bear spray will still work just fine and is still "loaded" for bear*


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.opencarry.org/ut.html

The magazine can be loaded but you can not have one in the chamber. The current regulations do not prevent you from carrying a handgun during the archery hunt in this manner should you chose to do so.

Do your own research on bear spray versus handguns for bears based upon the caliber that you chose to carry.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

so along the same lines, because I have a CCP I could be in possession of a rifle during my archery hunt?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Another place to reference is utahconcealcarry. com. Lot's of great info there. Get your CCP and never worry about it again. A little late for this year. Takes about 60 days to get it. If you dig further, I believe you can conceal while hunting if barrel is 4 inch or longer, but shorter barrels can only be open carried if you don't have permit while hunting. Also, while in the field, fully loaded is legal. Again verify by checking utahconcealcarry.com. A great book to learn more about Utah gun laws is by Mitch Vilos, utah lawyer. Most gun stores sell it. He has been revising it every couple years. Also the new law allows you to conceal weapon in your car, or others cars with their permission, with out a permit. Unsure if it can be fully loaded or not. Good luck.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> http://www.opencarry.org/ut.html
> 
> The magazine can be loaded but you can not have one in the chamber. The current regulations do not prevent you from carrying a handgun during the archery hunt in this manner should you chose to do so.
> 
> Do your own research on bear spray versus handguns for bears based upon the caliber that you chose to carry.


+1 All around! The law states and if you have a CCP for Utah you can carry it loaded, otherwise, Mr. Muleskinner is correct. Remember, two actions to put the round from the mag or two complete actions in order to fire a loaded round from a revolver.



highcountryfever said:


> so along the same lines, because I have a CCP I could be in possession of a rifle during my archery hunt?


No because the regulations expressly prohibit them plus, refer to Utah Code § 53-5-7.



richardjb said:


> Another place to reference is utahconcealcarry. com. Lot's of great info there. Get your CCP and never worry about it again. A little late for this year. Takes about 60 days to get it. If you dig further, I believe you can conceal while hunting if barrel is 4 inch or longer, but shorter barrels can only be open carried if you don't have permit while hunting. Also, while in the field, fully loaded is legal. Again verify by checking utahconcealcarry.com. A great book to learn more about Utah gun laws is by Mitch Vilos, utah lawyer. Most gun stores sell it. He has been revising it every couple years. Also the new law allows you to conceal weapon in your car, or others cars with their permission, with out a permit. Unsure if it can be fully loaded or not. Good luck.


Fully loaded in the field is only true if you have a CCP, per the website and Utah CCP laws. Good info! Personally, I like drinking bear spray anyway, spices things up at camp!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you carry a pistol in bear country to protect yourself, make sure you file the front sight off the barrel so when the bear crams it up your butt it wont hurt so bad...

Bear spray buddy, It's the ONLY way.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

highcountryfever said:


> so along the same lines, because I have a CCP I could be in possession of a rifle during my archery hunt?


In fact yes you could be in possession of a rifle if you have a ccw....as long as its concealed.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

We are talking little black bears, it's not like Alaska. There are MANY calibers that will be effective. Good luck.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Kdub said:


> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> > so along the same lines, because I have a CCP I could be in possession of a rifle during my archery hunt?
> ...


Sorry but you cannot.....sorta. It states very clearly the restrictions on other firearms for those hunting archery season, however the Utah Code doesn't exactly define what a "concealed weapon" is other than weapon that is covered, hidden, or secret from the knowledge of the public. So with a CCP, you can but you can't.....grey area so do what you feel comfortable arguing. Utah Code 76-10-501 3a and 3b

*You may not possess or be in control of a rifle, shotgun or muzzleloader* while in the field during an archery hunt. Page 32 of the 2012 Big Game Field Guide.[/b]

Your camp trailer and your vehicle is considered a part of a man's "palace" though.....we all have them in camp (shotguns).

But it doesn't say anything about high pressure potato guns :O•-:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

klbzdad said:


> Kdub said:
> 
> 
> > highcountryfever said:
> ...


What about a marshmallow shooter?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I was kindly corrected my own Firearms Instructor....updated my last post:/ 

I've thought about packing a CONCEALED paint ball gun for the bovine, but that's another legal issue altogether and they (the cattle) have more rights to be out there than we do.....A marshmallow gun can take an eye out! You'd better be a good shot if a hungry bear or mad momma bear comes running!!!! lol


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

highcountryfever said:


> so along the same lines, because I have a CCP I could be in possession of a rifle during my archery hunt?


I'd love to see you conceal it...


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Kdub said:


> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> > so along the same lines, because I have a CCP I could be in possession of a rifle during my archery hunt?
> ...


Sweet. I will "conceal" it in a case.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Kdub said:


> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> > so along the same lines, because I have a CCP I could be in possession of a rifle during my archery hunt?
> ...


Utah does not force you to conceal if you have a permit, the permit allows you carry fully loaded, concealed or open carry. Alot of states require concealing weapon, but printing and having your cloths move and having your weapon exposed will and does happen. Utah was smart enough to recognize this.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

RoosterKiller said:


> Yahtahay said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what you are carrying but if its a pistol you do not need a CWP to carry during the archery hunt, this change was made last year.
> ...


Don't know about aliens, but I do know its pretty effective on chipmunks and squirrels!

I personally this is BS that I need to have a permit to pack a weapon FOR PROTECTION, on public land in america. I have the right to bare arms. There shouldn't be any law prohibiting that, period. Especially on free land, in a free country.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Dude.....you can without a permit under Open Carry laws. But know them carefully before you whip it to your hip!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> You may not possess or be in control of a *rifle, shotgun or muzzleloader* while in the field during an archery hunt. For the purposes of this section, "field" means a location where you are likely to find the species listed on your permit. (You are not considered to be in the field if you are in an established camping area or traveling in a fully enclosed automobile or truck.)
> *This restriction does not apply to the following people:*
> • Hunters who are licensed to hunt upland game or waterfowl (You must comply
> with the regulations in the Upland Game Guidebook or Waterfowl Guidebook, and you may possess only those firearms and archery equipment that are legal for taking upland game or waterfowl.)
> ...


Legal to possess or control it. Illegal to use it to harvest a deer during the archery hunt. That includes delivering the 'coup de grace'. 


> coup de grâce |?ko?o d? ?gräs|
> noun ( pl. coups de grâcepronunc. same )
> a final blow or shot given to kill a wounded person or animal.


But why would you want to be hauling a rifle around with you during the archery hunt?


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

Tex: I love that saying. Very funny.

On the topic of bear spray. Does anyone have any experience with Kimber's PepperBlaster II? It is small and light, but I wonder if it would be effective for bears?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Fishrmn said:


> > But why would you want to be hauling a rifle around with you during the archery hunt?


once the deer is on the ground and taken care of, I just might want to shoot a coyote. 8)


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Cooler to take the coyote with a bow. And once the deer is back at camp it doesn't matter what you pack to shoot 'yotes' with.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

highcountryfever said:


> Fishrmn said:
> 
> 
> > > But why would you want to be hauling a rifle around with you during the archery hunt?
> ...


BAHAHAHAHA!!!! +100

Having attended P.O.S.T. I'm going to refer you to an active LE to ask them as to the legality and exemption concerning CCP and a rifle BUT I'm not going to turn you in if you're shooting coyotes and you've filled your big game tag! Hell, I'll call for you!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If you carry a pistol in bear country to protect yourself, make sure you file the front sight off the barrel so when the bear crams it up your butt it wont hurt so bad...
> 
> Bear spray buddy, It's the ONLY way.[/quote
> 
> Post of the month!!! :razz:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > If you carry a pistol in bear country to protect yourself, make sure you file the front sight off the barrel so when the bear crams it up your butt it wont hurt so bad...
> ...


Hahahahaha!!!! I second that! Or you could LEGALLY carry an ipod with external speakers with Taylor Swift's new song.....that'll make even alien's ears bleed. Do aliens even have ears?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wish the law makers would read the constitution, then this argument would be mute.



> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the *right *of the people to keep and bear Arms, *shall not be infringed*.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Guess I should have used the term "GRINGOS" instead of aliens.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

My bear spray is a Kimber Commanders Special 1911 .45 with Golddot ammo


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> My bear spray is a Kimber Commanders Special 1911 .45 with Golddot ammo


My 2 and 4 leg bear spray is a Ruger 1911 45 w/230 JHP. I've come close to 2 sows w/cubs in Utah. First sow was about 150 lbs, she didn't want anything to do with me. The 2nd one was about 250 lbs, same result, but I was a bit more worried. I think I worry more about 2 legged critters. Look at the folks in southern Utah with the Mt man there.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yahtahay said:


> Guess I should have used the term "GRINGOS" instead of aliens.


I have a step-grandmother that is Mexican ( I am Caucasian) and she has called me her Little ****** for years.

"******" is actually a Mexican slang word that means anybody from the United States. It doesn't make much sense for Mexicans or Latin Americans for that matter to refer to Americans as Americans since they are part of America as well.

When the US invaded what once was Mexican Territory they were wearing green coats. ****** came from Green Coat. ****** for the most part is not even considered a derogatory term to Mexicans. Contrary to popular opinion it doesn't even have anything to do with the color of skin.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I want a shirt that says "******" on it now! But not green.....don't look good in green (except camo).


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

klbzdad said:


> I want a shirt that says "******" on it now! But not green.....don't look good in green (except camo).


Well....  I guess some don't know what an alien is and I assume some don't even know what the slang "******" means. Can we just say ILLEGAL MEXICAN from south of the Taco Bell??!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I like pie!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Yahtahay said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I should have used the term "GRINGOS" instead of aliens.
> ...


Cool story. I will share that with my two Mexican granddaughters.

I guess I'm with the bear spray crowd. But I do carry while on the Wyoming archery hunt, but it's a super light-weight, 3" barrel .22 revolver I pack for grouse, sometimes even a snowshoe hare. And the last I knew to carry during the archery hunt in Wyoming you had to have a CCP.

I'm talking about being up in the hills of course, not at the road.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Bear spray has been proven most effective. I did my research on it back when I was deciding which new sidearm to buy (still bought a new sidearm but not necessarily for bears) . I already had 44 mag anyhow. I got the CCP to carry a .45/.410 Taurus Judge for grouse. My brother had one and I thought it was a great idea. Now the CCP is not needed but I have it anyhow, which I like.

Another note:

Right from the WG&F (just bought some preference points tonight) Wyoming most asked archery questions:

Can I carry a firearm while archery hunting during the archery season? Yes. However, the law does prohibit the use of firearms in taking or even "finishing off" any big or trophy game animals during the special archery season.

http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/news-1000904.aspx

Also.....as of today you are allowed to have 3 elk tags per year in Wyoming.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Please observe I am not trying to offend anybody with the term "******" or "Alien"...My point is the illegal Mexicans growing pot in our forests, which I'm sure most of you understood. In fact I hunt with two people who are of Mexican descent so in no way shape or form am I trying to be prejudiced towards any race. Phew, glad I got that out.  And thank you for educating me Mr. Muleskinner, I honestly I had no clue that is where the term came from.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Bear spray has been proven most effective. I did my research on it back when I was deciding which new sidearm to buy (still bought a new sidearm but not necessarily for bears) . I already had 44 mag anyhow. I got the CCP to carry a .45/.410 Taurus Judge for grouse. My brother had one and I thought it was a great idea. Now the CCP is not needed but I have it anyhow, which I like.
> 
> Another note:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mule. 3 Elk tags!! Geeze, I got two elk tags that I don't know what I'm gonna do with!. Man we have a lot of elk. What the heck are all of the Wyoming wolves doing? 

So the WY carry while archery hunting rules changed some. Maybe it's because we've had some grizzly trouble in the last few years. As a mater of fact a guy from Evanston got mauled a few years back. Maybe it's because we have coinciding archery/firearm seasons. I hunt elk in an area (Little Greys) that is open for rifle deer while archery elk season is on. So there's all kinds of archery/firearm issues going on then.

I don't worry about the bears. They take one look at me, laugh, and walk away.....my story.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

more concerned about moose than mt lions or bear, but that's just me....them dang things aren't afraid of anything. not to say you can't get in a bad situation with a bear or mt lion, but i like my odds better with that..i dont carry bear spray or a side arm, call me stupid i guess


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

ok...STUPID!


----------

